# help I'm trapped in Colorado



## timeeeee (Aug 30, 2019)

Part one was a train ride yesterday, a whole ten miles east out of Grand Junction before the cops kicked me off. Back in October for a court date, unless I decide to become a fugitive. Fine. I caught 2 good hitches across to Golden and camped out.

This morning I took public transportation to the Flying J on the east side of town, where there's a decent shoulder and a reasonable if not steady flow of traffic. Awesome. But nearly 6 hours of standing at the on-ramp with my sign and my thumb and big smiles has not yielded any results.

I'm worried that mostmost of this traffic is folks working at the distribution centers here. I'll try again in the morning and start as early as I can and maybe see a different crowd, but: is there a better place to hitch out of Denver heading east that I missed? This is a pretty unusual wait time for me!


----------



## Waya anisitsune (Aug 31, 2019)

Dead and co cover band in a few weeks called death star orchestra playing at the red rocks ampethetre, best of luck bro. Fuck Colorado btw


----------



## timeeeee (Aug 31, 2019)

Wolfs Paw said:


> Dead and co cover band in a few weeks called death star orchestra playing at the red rocks ampethetre, best of luck bro. Fuck Colorado btw


Thanks yo. If it takes me that long to get a ride I'm going to start walking. The mountains are nice! But goddamn, the prisons and the wealthy adventure tourists.


----------



## Johny (Aug 31, 2019)

Fuck Colorado, go to Montana


----------



## superphoenix (Sep 1, 2019)

Colorado's normally so easy to hitch! I don't know what's up. Best of luck


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Sep 1, 2019)

Where you going? I’d get to Cheyenne and get a Chicago bound CC.


----------



## timeeeee (Sep 1, 2019)

superphoenix said:


> Colorado's normally so easy to hitch! I don't know what's up. Best of luck



Yeah, I got a lot of good rides around the mountains, and east of Denver, I'm sure this was just a getting-out-of-large-cities thing.



Brodiesel710 said:


> Where you going? I’d get to Cheyenne and get a Chicago bound CC.



It was less that I was trying to get out of Colorado and more that I was trying to get to Lawrence, KS. I appreciate this tip, Cheyenne -> Omaha -> KC might have been faster and would certainly have been more fun. I wouldn't have known where the CCs were plus my confidence about trains was down after my first go ended so quickly.

I made it to Lawrence this afternoon, thanks for the moral support y'all!


----------

